# Sierra Vista / Ft. Huachuca training group



## Jay Bell (Apr 30, 2003)

I've started a Systema training group in Sierra Vista, AZ.  If you'd like to get together, please email me for more information.

Thanks!








_edited by user request to fix typo - kaith_


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## The Fool (May 19, 2003)

From said Training group.  Greetings to the familiar and notso familiar personas.


----------



## Arthur (May 22, 2003)

Best of luck to you and your group Jay.

Arthur


----------



## The Fool (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Arthur!


----------



## Jay Bell (May 22, 2003)

Thanks much, Arthur


----------



## Kwan Lee (May 22, 2003)

I would like to voice my support for Jay and his training group in SV.  He is a thorough individual who has a good grasp of the fundamentals of Systema.  Those in the area should experience his interpretation of the System and his pleasant teaching style.

Regards,

Kwan Lee

Russian Martial Art Southwest
Systema Arizona
www.systema.us


----------



## The Fool (May 22, 2003)

Pleasant... :shrug: 

But yes.  I've told J. how much the entire group down here appreciates him.  It's funny to hear the stories he tells about V. and M and the tales make the entire Systema thing seem... non-extraordinary because they are normal people too.

'Maybe you do pushups too?!' =D


----------



## Jay Bell (May 22, 2003)

Ya'll are too sweet.  I'm sitting here at work blushing.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Jun 18, 2003)

Jay,

Good luck to you and your group.  Through our correspondence, I have learned that you have a lot to share, and a good heart.  I am confident that you will all have a great time and learn a lot.

Also, you make me miss SV.

Jennifer


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 18, 2003)

Jay
  I wish to extend the the best wishes of my training group and myself. May your students be dedicated, many and...may they pay their training dues on time!

Perhaps I will be able to make there one day.

warmest regards,
Rob Green
SYSTEMA/New York


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Jennifer and Rob...you guys are awesome.

I appreciate all of the support from everyone.  Each one of you in the Systema family has helped this along and helped guide not only myself, but other members of this training group.  I couldn't possibly thank all of you enough.

Jennifer -- You wouldn't believe how much SV has changed and grown...I'll take some pictures this weekend or next for you 

Rob -- You're always welcome in the desert, my friend


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 19, 2003)

Though I am more at home in the mountains and forest, the desert might be a pleasent change of pace and worth a visit.

 You can chill the vodka in the desert, cant you Jay?


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 19, 2003)

*chuckle* Da!

In fact...Sierra Vista is the mountains and forrests


----------

